# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  मेरा ट्रेड मिटाया गया इसके  लिए

## irfanadil324

नियामक सीमा जी से विनती है की मेरा सूत्र डरो मत ये तो [पेसन ] है .मिटा दिया गया ,ये कहकर की ये सूत्र डरावना है ,पहली बात ये सूत्र वयस्क विभाग में था ,जहा बच्चे नही जाते और और डरावने चित्र नही थे ,वो एक ज्ञान वरदक जानकारी थी जो मेने एक समाचार पत्र से ली थी और जब समाचार पत्र में आ सकता है तो फोरम पर क्यों नही .अगर कोई सदस्य ये कहे की चित्र डरावने है तो में मान सकता हू .ये तो एक ज्ञान वरदक जानकारी थी ,समाधान करे

----------


## irfanadil324

कोई भी सदस्य अपने विचार यह रख सकता है

----------


## love birds

भाई सूत्र का लिंक तो दो देखे तो जरा

----------


## Badtameez

डरावना तो था लेकिन कोई अपराधबोधक चित्र नहींं था।उसमें तो जानकारी भरी थी।

----------


## mantu007

*मित्र इसके लिए आपको सीधे प्रशासक जी से संपर्क करना चाहिए .......मैंने तो उस सूत्र को देखा ही नहीं इसके लिए उस पर राय नहीं दे सकता .........*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> *मित्र इसके लिए आपको सीधे प्रशासक जी से संपर्क करना चाहिए .......मैंने तो उस सूत्र को देखा ही नहीं इसके लिए उस पर राय नहीं दे सकता .........*




मैं भी मंटू जी से सहमत हूँ, आप पाथ जी या गुरु जी से संपर्क करेंl

----------


## love birds

> मैं भी मंटू जी से सहमत हूँ, आप पाथ जी या गुरु जी से संपर्क करेंl


भाई सूत्र का लिंक तो मिले जिसे देखकर कुछ कहा जा सके

----------


## ravi chacha

मैं भी मंटू जी से सहमत हूँ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र आपका थ्रेड इसलिए मिटाया गया है की वो फोरम के नियमो के अनुकूल नहीं था । 
विभित्स , क्रूर , यातना संबन्धित चित्र, जानकारी फोरम पे वर्जित है, कृपया नियम को देख ले, धन्यवाद । 

निवेदन है की इन चीजों के लिए सूत्र ना बना के संदेश के दुवारा नियामको से संपर्क कर अपनी जानकारी दुरुस्त करे, धन्यवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपका सूत्र नियम विरुद्ध था और प्रबंधन सदस्यों की सहमती से ही बंद किया गया हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

आज, 12:03 AM
slimsima  
नियामक

Join Date
Jan 2011
Location
jaipur
प्रविष्टियाँ
1,821
sima
मित्र आपका सूत्र मंच के निम्न नियम को भंग कर्ता हे अतः इसे बंद किया जा रहा हे 
डरो मत ये तो[पेसन ]सुंदरता है
e- वीभत्स, डरावने, बलात्कार, हत्या, आत्महत्या से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
 Reply to Private Message Forward

----------


## Badtameez

आप बिना चित्र के ही जानकारी दें क्या करना है।

----------


## irfanadil324

me aaj rat ko apne vichar rkhuga thanks

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र शब्दो का भावार्थ समझ आना चाहिये, कोई भी यहा हिन्दी व्याकर्ण का पंडित नहीं है, सभी सीख रहे है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्र ये भी ध्यान दे की जिन चित्रो की आप बात कर रहे है वो योन समस्या विभाग मैं है, आप इस विभाग मैं इस तरह के चित्रो का प्रदर्शन नहीं कर सकते, जान भुज के नियमो ओर सम्पन्न नियमन कार्य पे कुतर्क ना कर , नए विषय पे ध्यान दे ।

----------


## irfanadil324

पिर्ये नियामक सीमा जी से विनती है की दोनों चित्रों में से आपको डरावना कोनसा लगा और क्यों .समाधान करे

----------


## irfanadil324

हा मित्र मेरा ये सूत्र भी वयस्क विभाग में था मित्र नियम तो सब जगह लागु होते है


> मित्र ये भी ध्यान दे की जिन चित्रो की आप बात कर रहे है वो योन समस्या विभाग मैं है, आप इस विभाग मैं इस तरह के चित्रो का प्रदर्शन नहीं कर सकते, जान भुज के नियमो ओर सम्पन्न नियमन कार्य पे कुतर्क ना कर , नए विषय पे ध्यान दे ।

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र नियम तो सब जगह लागु होते है 


> हा मित्र मेरा ये सूत्र भी वयस्क विभाग में था

----------


## irfanadil324

क्या आप योन समस्या विभाग में बच्चो के चित्र दाल सकते है 


> मित्र ये भी ध्यान दे की जिन चित्रो की आप बात कर रहे है वो योन समस्या विभाग मैं है, आप इस विभाग मैं इस तरह के चित्रो का प्रदर्शन नहीं कर सकते, जान भुज के नियमो ओर सम्पन्न नियमन कार्य पे कुतर्क ना कर , नए विषय पे ध्यान दे ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र नियम तो सब जगह लागु होते है


जी हाँ पर आपका ये तर्क आपके ही विचारो के उलट है, किसी की गलती होने पे किसी को छूट नहीं दी जा सकती, आप जिस चित्र की बात कर रहे है उसकी आवश्यकता थी वाहा पे , वो बीमारी से संबन्धित क्षेत्र है, आपका सूत्र मनोरंजक क्षेत्र मैं है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्या आप योन समस्या विभाग में बच्चो के चित्र दाल सकते है


मित्र आप नियमो को ठीक से देख ले, बच्चो के किसी भी प्रकार के चित्र फोरम पे वर्जित है ।

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र आपने मेरा सूत्र शायद देखा नही ये बीमारी नही ऐसा सुंदर दिखने के लिए किया जाता था 


> जी हाँ पर आपका ये तर्क आपके ही विचारो के उलट है, किसी की गलती होने पे किसी को छूट नहीं दी जा सकती, आप जिस चित्र की बात कर रहे है उसकी आवश्यकता थी वाहा पे , वो बीमारी से संबन्धित क्षेत्र है, आपका सूत्र मनोरंजक क्षेत्र मैं है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र आपने मेरा सूत्र शायद देखा नही ये बीमारी नही ऐसा सुंदर दिखने के लिए किया जाता था


इसीलिए उसे मिटा दिया गया , अकारण ही लोग इसको फोलों कर सकते है , अब आप समझ गए मित्र

----------


## irfanadil324

फोलो नही करे इसे तो बहुत चित्र है यह पर मेने अपने चित्रों से सम्बधित पूरी जानकारी दी थी ये एक कुरीति थी जेसे बाल विवाह है इस लिए इस बारे में जानकारी दी गयी थी मेने क्या गलत किया 


> इसीलिए उसे मिटा दिया गया , अकारण ही लोग इसको फोलों कर सकते है , अब आप समझ गए मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> फोलो नही करे इसे तो बहुत चित्र है यह पर मेने अपने चित्रों से सम्बधित पूरी जानकारी दी थी ये एक कुरीति थी जेसे बाल विवाह है इस लिए इस बारे में जानकारी दी गयी थी मेने क्या गलत किया


जी हाँ बिलकुल गलत है, क्योंकि बच्चो के चित्र आते है उसमे, आपको बता ही चुका हूँ की बच्चो के किसी भी तरह के चित्र फोरम पे वर्जित है, यहा माथा खपाने की बजाय आप मित्र ठीक से नियमो को समझ के उनके भावार्थ को जाने, अधिक जानकारी के लिए नियामक से पी यम से संपर्क करे, इस सूत्र मैं भी आपने जान-बुझ के गलत चित्र डाल के नियमो को भंग किया है ,

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र आप जल्दी में उत्तर न दे समज कर दे मेरे चित्रों में कोनसे चित्र बच्चो के है ?और आप को उत्तर न आये तो बहतर है न दे 


> जी हाँ बिलकुल गलत है, क्योंकि बच्चो के चित्र आते है उसमे, आपको बता ही चुका हूँ की बच्चो के किसी भी तरह के चित्र फोरम पे वर्जित है, यहा माथा खपाने की बजाय आप मित्र ठीक से नियमो को समझ के उनके भावार्थ को जाने, अधिक जानकारी के लिए नियामक से पी यम से संपर्क करे, इस सूत्र मैं भी आपने जान-बुझ के गलत चित्र डाल के नियमो को भंग किया है ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मित्र आप जल्दी में उत्तर न दे समज कर दे मेरे चित्रों में कोनसे चित्र बच्चो के है ?और आप को उत्तर न आये तो बहतर है न दे


सलाह के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद , यही लगे रहे आप

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र में कोन होता हू आपको सलाह देने वाला आप हमारे मार्गदर्शक हो 


> सलाह के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद , यही लगे रहे आप

----------


## sangita_sharma

आपने यौन समस्या विभाग में जिन वीभत्स चित्रों की जानकारी दी हे उनको भी मिटाया गया सुचना हेतु धन्यवाद

----------


## irfanadil324

अब में आपसे पूरी तरह सहमत हू नियामक जी दनेवाद 


> आपने यौन समस्या विभाग में जिन वीभत्स चित्रों की जानकारी दी हे उनको भी मिटाया गया सुचना हेतु धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> आपने यौन समस्या विभाग में जिन वीभत्स चित्रों की जानकारी दी हे उनको भी मिटाया गया सुचना हेतु धन्यवाद


उन चित्रो की शिकायत पहले भी की जा चुकी थी, नतीजे के तोर पे सूत्र जो की सामान्य मंच मैं बनाया गया था सूत्रधारक के दुवारा (एक भी वयस्क जानकारी या चित्र नहीं थे ),  उसे बिना सूत्रधारक को बताए (सूत्रधारक ऑफ लाईन था ) सूत्र को योन समस्या मैं सारे नियम ताक पे रख के ट्रांसफर जल्दबाज़ी मैं हास्याप्द तरीके से कर दिया गया , घोर आश्चर्य 
अब गलती को सुधारते हुये चित्र हटा दिये गए है , आपके कथन से साफ जाहीर हो गया है उस समय नियमन कार्य मैं अनिमयतता बरती गयी थी ।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> मित्र आपका थ्रेड इसलिए मिटाया गया है की वो फोरम के नियमो के अनुकूल नहीं था । 
> विभित्स , क्रूर , यातना संबन्धित चित्र, जानकारी फोरम पे वर्जित है, कृपया नियम को देख ले, धन्यवाद । 
> 
> निवेदन है की इन चीजों के लिए सूत्र ना बना के संदेश के दुवारा नियामको से संपर्क कर अपनी जानकारी दुरुस्त करे, धन्यवाद





> मित्र शब्दो का भावार्थ समझ आना चाहिये, कोई भी यहा हिन्दी व्याकर्ण का पंडित नहीं है, सभी सीख रहे है ।





> मित्र ये भी ध्यान दे की जिन चित्रो की आप बात कर रहे है वो योन समस्या विभाग मैं है, आप इस विभाग मैं इस तरह के चित्रो का प्रदर्शन नहीं कर सकते, जान भुज के नियमो ओर सम्पन्न नियमन कार्य पे कुतर्क ना कर , नए विषय पे ध्यान दे ।





> जी हाँ पर आपका ये तर्क आपके ही विचारो के उलट है, किसी की गलती होने पे किसी को छूट नहीं दी जा सकती, आप जिस चित्र की बात कर रहे है उसकी आवश्यकता थी वाहा पे , वो बीमारी से संबन्धित क्षेत्र है, आपका सूत्र मनोरंजक क्षेत्र मैं है ।





> मित्र आप नियमो को ठीक से देख ले, बच्चो के किसी भी प्रकार के चित्र फोरम पे वर्जित है ।





> इसीलिए उसे मिटा दिया गया , अकारण ही लोग इसको फोलों कर सकते है , अब आप समझ गए मित्र





> जी हाँ बिलकुल गलत है, क्योंकि बच्चो के चित्र आते है उसमे, आपको बता ही चुका हूँ की बच्चो के किसी भी तरह के चित्र फोरम पे वर्जित है, यहा माथा खपाने की बजाय आप मित्र ठीक से नियमो को समझ के उनके भावार्थ को जाने, अधिक जानकारी के लिए नियामक से पी यम से संपर्क करे, इस सूत्र मैं भी आपने जान-बुझ के गलत चित्र डाल के नियमो को भंग किया है ,





> सलाह के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद , यही लगे रहे आप





> उन चित्रो की शिकायत पहले भी की जा चुकी थी, नतीजे के तोर पे सूत्र जो की सामान्य मंच मैं बनाया गया था सूत्रधारक के दुवारा (एक भी वयस्क जानकारी या चित्र नहीं थे ),  उसे बिना सूत्रधारक को बताए (सूत्रधारक ऑफ लाईन था ) सूत्र को योन समस्या मैं सारे नियम ताक पे रख के ट्रांसफर जल्दबाज़ी मैं हास्याप्द तरीके से कर दिया गया , घोर आश्चर्य 
> अब गलती को सुधारते हुये चित्र हटा दिये गए है , आपके कथन से साफ जाहीर हो गया है उस समय नियमन कार्य मैं अनिमयतता बरती गयी थी ।


??????????????????????????????

इस भाषा मैं तो फोरम के नियामक या प्रशासह्क भी जवाब नहीं देते, आप क्या इनसे भी बड़े हैं !

----------


## Teach Guru

> ??????????????????????????????इस भाषा मैं तो फोरम के नियामक या प्रशासह्क भी जवाब नहीं देते, आप क्या इनसे भी बड़े हैं !


नियम तो नियम होता है मित्र

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

> नियम तो नियम होता है मित्र


मानता हु पर यहाँ तो प्रबंधन से कम और शेखर जी के  ही जादा जवाब आ रहें  है !
बात पल्ले नहीं पड़ी ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो से निवेदन है की उन्हे जिस पोस्ट से एतराज है उसकी शिकायत करे , यू सार्वजनिक रूप से जान-भुज कर सदस्य विशेष का नाम लेके विवाद ना करे ।

----------


## irfanadil324

मित्र नियम तो सब पर लागु होते है 


> मित्रो से निवेदन है की उन्हे जिस पोस्ट से एतराज है उसकी शिकायत करे , यू सार्वजनिक रूप से जान-भुज कर सदस्य विशेष का नाम लेके विवाद ना करे ।

----------

